# Oh my! Unboxing new MES30, missing parts & some ??? (Success! Q-View added)



## zmanh2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi all! I finally received my MES 30 yesterday...








First off, the screws for the Control Panel were MIA :(







Secondly, can anybody please let me know if I have the latest/preferred chip tray & loader?



















Thanks for browsing and helping a fellow member out :)


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 21, 2012)

Great Start!

Todd


----------



## alblancher (Jan 21, 2012)

Wish I could help you out but I have never owned a MES.   Did you try to bring it back to where you bought it and see if they have the model you want?  And the screws for the control panel?


----------



## zmanh2 (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^

I got it from Amazon. I will have to call Masterbuilt on Monday since they're closed today


----------



## big casino (Jan 21, 2012)

yes you have the preffered chip tray, but as for the missing parts, there should be a water pan and at least 3 more wire racks too, unless you just didn't take pics of them


----------



## barflyngrill (Jan 21, 2012)

you got gutted!  send it back for a refund....  Lowe's has them on clearance right now for $149.  Find a 10% off coupon (like in the movers guide from the post office) and its even cheaper! good luck.


----------



## zmanh2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> yes you have the preffered chip tray, but as for the missing parts, there should be a water pan and at least 3 more wire racks too, unless you just didn't take pics of them







barflyngrill said:


> you got gutted!  send it back for a refund....  Lowe's has them on clearance right now for $149.  Find a 10% off coupon (like in the movers guide from the post office) and its even cheaper! good luck.


Thanks for the replies fellas!
 

Actually, I have everything except for the missing screws.







I just went to Lowes' and got the 2 screws for 64 cents. The stupid manual says M5x.08x10 panhead screws whereas they should be M5x.80x10 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also found the MES30 cover on clearance for $10. I'm going to season the MES tomorrow.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 22, 2012)

Wrap the water pan and drip in foil for easier clean up

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2012)

What you going to smoke first?


----------



## frosty (Jan 22, 2012)

You are gonna love the MES!  Good luck on it!


----------



## zmanh2 (Jan 22, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Wrap the water pan and drip in foil for easier clean up
> 
> TJ


Gotcha! Do I need to cut a hole for the outer pan?

 


SmokinAl said:


> What you going to smoke first?


LOL. Well, I woke up late today and I still need to season the MES. I was gonna do baby backs but due to time constraints, I guess salmon would probably do it for the time being. Salmon is usually 2 to 2.5 hours, right? (140 IT)


Frosty said:


> You are gonna love the MES!  Good luck on it!


Crossing my fingers


----------



## scottk (Jan 22, 2012)

Are you sure the screws aren't already in the holes?  Mine were when I got it at Christmas, also from Amazon.


----------



## zmanh2 (Jan 22, 2012)

ScottK said:


> Are you sure the screws aren't already in the holes?  Mine were when I got it at Christmas, also from Amazon.


Yep...definitely missing.


----------



## zmanh2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Before anything, did we get some great football games or what? Superbowl >>> Patriots vs Giants 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OK time for some end-of-day report. I'm happy to report that the MES30 performed as advertised. I have been reading this very forum since before joining and before I even got the smoker. I would like to thank all the members especially the contributors here. I have learned so much and here are some:

- foil wrapping the MES pans (great for cleanup)

- apple juice in sprayer

- add wood chips every 45-60 minutes (everything turned into ash)

- no constant peeking

- foil under salmon so no sticking to grill

Like I said previously I didn't have enough time to do the baby backs. I decided to do salmon and some fatties. My father-in-law just came from the Philippines and gave us some longaniza (Filipino sausage). I wrapped those in Farmer John bacon. Everything turned out great just in time for supper.

Here are the fatties...(mostly for my son)







I am trying to eat healthy so I tried this seasoning from Trader Joe's (no salt)...







...and here's the finish product!







Good job MES30 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Here she is ready for the next round....


----------



## ny smoker (Jan 26, 2012)

ZMAN

When I purchased mine from Lowes I also was missing the 2 screws for the digital timer/heat setting unit. I just called MB and they sent out 2 right away.

Is this the #20070511 modle?


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 26, 2012)

success


----------



## zmanh2 (Jan 26, 2012)

NY smoker said:


> ZMAN
> 
> When I purchased mine from Lowes I also was missing the 2 screws for the digital timer/heat setting unit. I just called MB and they sent out 2 right away.
> 
> Is this the #20070511 modle?


It's the 20070910.
 


sunman76 said:


> success


Yes sir!


----------



## ny smoker (Jan 29, 2012)

same screws because the timer/setting unit is the same. Just ask for the mounting screws.


----------

